# A pediatric Doc. looking for job in SA



## badi (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a Canadian pediatric with 10 years experience. i'm planning to move to SA... What are my chances to find my job? and what will be the offer? 
anyone who can assist?


----------



## bovinerebel (Jul 8, 2008)

Exceptionally good. South Africa has a medical skills shortage and you'll be welcomed with open arms. Doctors in South Africa do very well financially.


----------



## badi (Aug 25, 2008)

*Income*



bovinerebel said:


> Exceptionally good. South Africa has a medical skills shortage and you'll be welcomed with open arms. Doctors in South Africa do very well financially.


Tnx bovinerebel. What will be the average income? and vs. the cost of living?


----------



## bovinerebel (Jul 8, 2008)

badi said:


> Tnx bovinerebel. What will be the average income? and vs. the cost of living?


Depends who you work for. But you won't struggle...far from it. I don't know one single doctor who doesn't live a life of very comfortable life of luxury in South Africa.

Our lifestyle is great even on a modest middle classed income. Doctor's earn very well due to high demand. Also on the humanitarian rearding side , you could do worse than work in africa , but trust me...you won't be struggling by any stretch of the imagination. Doctors in South Africa certainly can afford a better lifestyle relatively speaking to their european counterparts.


----------

